# just put money down



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers! You'll find that we are a pretty friendly group.

As for the rear end ratio, not sure about your rig, but on my F-250 I had to crawl underneath, clean the dirt off the metal tag and read it. It was not printed anywhere on the door panel. However, knowing your ratio will only be a little tiny bit of help in that it will help explain why your GCWR and GVWR are what they are.

Rule of thumb. Your out-of-factory trailer weight should be about 75% of your GCWR minus the weight of your TV when fully loaded with kids, fuel, and toys. Of course, that is only a rule of thumb.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Check your glove box sticker for the Axle Ratio. 
GU6 = 3.42
GT4 = 3.73
GT5 = 4.10
Most likely you will have a 3.42. The 3.73 would be better but you can get by. Make sure you have a good transmission cooler and think about getting synthetic fluid in the trans. And never use Overdrive to tow with this much weight and the 4L60e transmission. Heat is the killer of this transmission, a temp gauge is a great idea. I don't have too much problem with the 99 burb but I don't use OD and run about 65 on the interstates without any problem. I'm in the midwest like you so I don't have to deal with mountains thankfully.

Dan


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I towed my 25RSS for 2-1/2 seasons with my '01 Tahoe Z71. No real towing issues, as long as I towed in 4th gear with Tow/haul mode on. Otherwise, the tranny continues to shift up/down all the time. I never towed it in anything but flats to rolling hills.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Weclome and congrats on the new TT.

I tow a 28 RSS with a Denali and have no isses at all.

Thor


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The transmission cooler you have is the stock cooler which is a good one. It is a stacked plate design and works well. I installed a second cooler for extra cooling along with a deep pan for more capacity. The temp sender I installed in the pan with no trouble. You can also cut one of the cooler lines to install the sender. I would not run without a temp gauge, if your running hot you can slow down and see it start to cool off. Not real hard to do.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I believe the one you see is a engine oil cooler gm's stock tranny cooler is not very good to say the least. On my 99 burb the tranny lines went into the cooler then out to the radiator and back to the tranny so the fluid was actually being heated after it was cooled. The mechanic told me thats the way all gm trucks are.
Not to say thats how it is but my mechanic has a very reputable shop. (IMHO)

Jim


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

The transmission cooler is on the right side in front of the radiator. The engine oil cooler in mounted inside the radiator on the left side. The radiator also has a internal transmission cooler in the right side of the radiator. Your correct on the route that gm uses. But that doesn't make the the cooler a bad one. The gm coolers are very good stacked plate type. On newer trucks they went back to the cheaper fin coolers. Nothing wrong with the cooler, the theory that they use is if you route the fluid back to the radiator it will not go over 200 or so anyway. And in the winter you get a transmission that doesn't get too cool. It's a compromise but new electronically controlled transmissions do like to see a minnimum temp. My car will not go into 4th gear under 125 degrees, the truck does the same but not as often. So they may have a point to keeping temps up in the winter. 
Dan


----------

